# Overloud TH3



## shnizzle (Aug 1, 2016)

so i switched to TH3 now for my guitar tones and i´m so amazed by it i had to make a review. i´m kind of surprised that no one really talks about this thing. everything about it is pure gold imo


----------



## oc616 (Aug 1, 2016)

Downloaded the demo and re-recorded a demo I'm working on, I'll let you be the judge:

https://soundcloud.com/craigargyleofficial/th3-test-song-pod-hd-version

https://soundcloud.com/craigargyleofficial/th3-test-song-th3-version


----------



## Metropolis (Aug 1, 2016)

The best standalone app for guitar no one talks about. Everything in it is better than in let's say Positive Grid Bias or Bias FX. Those mentioned before lack dynamics and ''real amp feel'' so much that I can't even touch them after Overloud's apps. Low CPU usage is of course very good thing.

Have been using TH2 about year and TH3 has many improvements. It looks so much better too, interface is also little bit easier to use.

In TH2 the 5150 sounds too smooth and it hasn't same kind of fizz the real thing has. But in TH3 it's much closer to a real thing and has that good presence.


----------



## shnizzle (Aug 1, 2016)

oc616 said:


> Downloaded the demo and re-recorded a demo I'm working on, I'll let you be the judge:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/craigargyleofficial/th3-test-song-pod-hd-version
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/craigargyleofficial/th3-test-song-th3-version



Pod sounds a bit thin compared to TH3 here. TH3 sounds richer and more defined in that whole mid range whereas the Pod sounds more scratchy and scooped. that´s what i´m getting out of this comparison at least.


----------



## Xcaliber (Aug 1, 2016)

I tried the demo for TH2 a while back and wasn't really impressed. I am impressed with Bias FX though. I find it interesting how subjective amp sims seem to be.


----------



## oc616 (Aug 1, 2016)

shnizzle said:


> Pod sounds a bit thin compared to TH3 here. TH3 sounds richer and more defined in that whole mid range whereas the Pod sounds more scratchy and scooped. that´s what i´m getting out of this comparison at least.



I think overall, it's an improvement. I don't like how TH3 handled to "lead" section of the break, but I'd have to look at EQ or a different tone altogether to fix that.


----------



## Metropolis (Aug 1, 2016)

Xcaliber said:


> I tried the demo for TH2 a while back and wasn't really impressed. I am impressed with Bias FX though. I find it interesting how subjective amp sims seem to be.



With cab impulses it's a whole different story (if you already didn't do that).

In Bias FX there is that constant ''fog'' going in tone, wich sounds awful. And there is no way to dial it out. Only decent thing in Bias FX are effects.

And 5150 in Bias is unnatural, feels horrible, lower mids aren't tight enough etc.

I suggest you to try TH3 demo with 3rd party cab impulses, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## vertibration (Aug 1, 2016)

I agree about Bias, and Bias FX. Its the most un-natural sounding sim out there. TH3 is definitely great, so is TSE X50. I found myself eager to get into some hardware, but dont want to drop big bucks, so I got the SD Palladium Gain Stage preamp pedal, and it sounds sick with Impulses. 

However, TH3 is very much a no brainer for the sound quality, and low CPU hit.


----------



## Metropolis (Aug 1, 2016)

Can I ask what kind of input settings you use with single amplifier? I tend to get too much rumble with single amp, mono and without TH3 splitter and mixer. Sound leveling in every component should be right.

So I have to use splitter/mixer and have two amplifiers in separate signal paths to get good tones. And don't want to do that when recording stuff.

My interface is Focusrite Scarlett 2i4. In TH3's audio settings there is input 1 active, and active outputs are 1 & 2.


----------



## shnizzle (Aug 1, 2016)

Xcaliber said:


> I tried the demo for TH2 a while back and wasn't really impressed. I am impressed with Bias FX though. I find it interesting how subjective amp sims seem to be.



i also tried TH2 a while back and wasn´t impressed by it. but TH3 is a wholenother story. it just blew my mind and i also tested it against Bias FX and imo TH3 is much better. the free demo goes for 2 weeks and doesn´t have any limits in features.


----------



## shnizzle (Aug 1, 2016)

Metropolis said:


> With cab impulses it's a whole different story (if you already didn't do that).
> 
> In Bias FX there is that constant ''fog'' going in tone, wich sounds awful. And there is no way to dial it out. Only decent thing in Bias FX are effects.
> 
> ...



i find the cabs in TH3 are actually really good. ain´t no shame in using them


----------



## shnizzle (Aug 1, 2016)

Metropolis said:


> Can I ask what kind of input settings you use with single amplifier? I tend to get too much rumble with single amp, mono and without TH3 splitter and mixer. Sound leveling in every component should be right.
> 
> So I have to use splitter/mixer and have two amplifiers in separate signal paths to get good tones. And don't want to do that when recording stuff.
> 
> My interface is Focusrite Scarlett 2i4. In TH3's audio settings there is input 1 active, and active outputs are 1 & 2.



is your input signal at a good level? only when you pick super hard is the meter supposed to go in the green area. most of the time it´s in the yellow area for me. so perhaps lower the input. i imagine the signal splitter lowers the level of the signal going into the amp which cleans it up a bit. all the rest with the inputs and outputs shouldn´t really make a difference to the tone. perhaps also try less gain and less lows on the amp. especially on the Dual Rectifier model the low end can be very dominant. i have it almost on 0 most of the time with that amp.


----------



## vansinn (Aug 1, 2016)

Do I _down_load or _over_load this app?

Cool mini-review; didn't know about it.


----------



## Metropolis (Aug 1, 2016)

shnizzle said:


> i find the cabs in TH3 are actually really good. ain´t no shame in using them



Yeah  I just don't like fiddling with mics.



shnizzle said:


> is your input signal at a good level? only when you pick super hard is the meter supposed to go in the green area. most of the time it´s in the yellow area for me. so perhaps lower the input. i imagine the signal splitter lowers the level of the signal going into the amp which cleans it up a bit. all the rest with the inputs and outputs shouldn´t really make a difference to the tone. perhaps also try less gain and less lows on the amp. especially on the Dual Rectifier model the low end can be very dominant. i have it almost on 0 most of the time with that amp.



Everything should be fine in that area. Pickup height is what it should be with passive DiMarzio's. Maybe the problem is in somewhere else than that, or solution is very simple and I just can't figure it out


----------



## Chi (Aug 3, 2016)

Got me interested in that. I have TH2, which I used for a while but I gladly switched it with my Pod HD.

I'll look into TH3 a little, thanks for your view on this Johnny.


----------



## Metropolis (Aug 3, 2016)

shnizzle said:


> is your input signal at a good level? only when you pick super hard is the meter supposed to go in the green area. most of the time it´s in the yellow area for me. so perhaps lower the input. i imagine the signal splitter lowers the level of the signal going into the amp which cleans it up a bit. all the rest with the inputs and outputs shouldn´t really make a difference to the tone. perhaps also try less gain and less lows on the amp. especially on the Dual Rectifier model the low end can be very dominant. i have it almost on 0 most of the time with that amp.


 
So back in this problem. Ditched my 2i4 and retreived my Line6 Pod HD 500x from our bands rehearsal room.

Guitar input in Pod is much more usable than line input in Scarlett. Even it has got a pad switch, and another switch to choose instrument level and line level signal it's always too hot.

And tube screamer model in TH3 had almost cranked up, so I lowered the level to 70%. If you have TH3 or TH2, don't crank overdrive pedal level all the way up


----------



## Akhenat0n (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm not sure if this raw 5150 demo was recorded using an AxeFx or a Kemper, but is it possible to achieve the same or at least a similar tone with any of those Apps/Plugins?
I've never used any of them and I have to spend my money wisely since I'm pretty low on budget.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/822enum0y8boo8s/5150%20Sample.wav?dl=0

Any suggestions?


----------



## shnizzle (Aug 3, 2016)

Akhenat0n said:


> I'm not sure if this raw 5150 demo was recorded using an AxeFx or a Kemper, but is it possible to achieve the same or at least a similar tone with any of those Apps/Plugins?
> I've never used any of them and I have to spend my money wisely since I'm pretty low on budget.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/822enum0y8boo8s/5150 Sample.wav?dl=0
> ...



tbh that tone isn´t even all that great. it´s very thin and scratchy. i can´t imagine it would sound good in a mix. but with the right impulse of a Mesa Rectifier i can imagine you can get a similar vibe with TH3.


----------



## Akhenat0n (Aug 3, 2016)

shnizzle said:


> tbh that tone isn´t even all that great. it´s very thin and scratchy. i can´t imagine it would sound good in a mix. but with the right impulse of a Mesa Rectifier i can imagine you can get a similar vibe with TH3.



Well this is exactly what I'm looking for, cuz it's meant to be accompanied with a good drum and bass tone, hence the thin and scratchy feel....To be honest I'd like to get a hardware unit, but both Kemper and AxeFx are out of my league unfortunately. TH3 is nice but I want something I can bring to my rehearsals or on stage.


----------



## Akhenat0n (Aug 5, 2016)

I think this is a sample that a friend of mine has recorded using his Axe Fx. What do you think?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9z3e9m8b6rjvmxk/AxeFx%20II%20Toan.mp3?dl=0


----------



## oc616 (Aug 7, 2016)

I caved and pulled the trigger on this, I'm so happy with the quality and layout. Changing the settings no longer feels like the eggshells-level chore the POD HD or Axe FX were, and this blows BIAS out of the water as far as ease of use, CPU draining and sound quality are concerned.

Thank you Johnny for this review, I suspect it won't be an "unkown software" for long.


----------



## RobPhoboS (Aug 10, 2016)

I had a quick play around the other night, a HUGE improvement over the previous version.

I just wish - wish - wish there was a way to use any software in a pedal.


----------



## shnizzle (Aug 10, 2016)

RobPhoboS said:


> I had a quick play around the other night, a HUGE improvement over the previous version.
> 
> I just wish - wish - wish there was a way to use any software in a pedal.



yeah, i also wish there was a device that you can basically load vst plugins and impulse responses into or what not so you can build your own modeler. until then you could also get a midi foot controller like the Behringer FCB-1010 to control TH3.


----------



## vertibration (Aug 10, 2016)

shnizzle said:


> yeah, i also wish there was a device that you can basically load vst plugins and impulse responses into or what not so you can build your own modeler. until then you could also get a midi foot controller like the Behringer FCB-1010 to control TH3.



Peavey Muse can do exactly that

http://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-NFS-PEVMUSEBOX


----------



## Akhenat0n (Aug 10, 2016)

vertibration said:


> Peavey Muse can do exactly that
> 
> http://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-NFS-PEVMUSEBOX



 This could easily be my next purchase.


----------



## RobPhoboS (Aug 10, 2016)

shnizzle said:


> yeah, i also wish there was a device that you can basically load vst plugins and impulse responses into or what not so you can build your own modeler. until then you could also get a midi foot controller like the Behringer FCB-1010 to control TH3.





I just watched that video of the chap demoing this just a moment ago.

In my particular case, at home I'm more than happy to use my computer for my sounds and whatnot, just that when it comes to live I'd rather have a piece of hardware.
I guess this may force me into a situation of getting an amp/cab, however I like travelling light.

I just saw this as well, very tempting to give the POD more flexibility when travelling:
AMT Pangaea CP-100


----------



## Metropolis (Mar 2, 2017)

Any other satisfied Overloud TH3 users here?

Johnny's tutorials have been great, I've liked tutorials about Trivium/Soilwork/Inflames and Meshuggah tones most.


----------



## vertibration (Mar 3, 2017)

Yea its good. Better than all other plug ins. Better than TSE X50. I use fractal cab lab for my IR's though. The Bulb Zilla pack with that TH3 Randall head is marvelous.


----------

